# High Engine Temp



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to Cruzetalk. You're out of coolant.


----------



## DOUBLE D (Aug 7, 2014)

obermd said:


> Welcome to Cruzetalk. You're out of coolant.


Come on now. atleast give me a little credit. That would obviously be the first thing i looked at, but coolant levels are fine.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You'd be surprised how many people don't think to check the coolant level. Since the levels are fine I would suspect the electronic thermostat has failed. This would lead me to guess you have an LS as they have had some problematic thermostats. This should be covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## DOUBLE D (Aug 7, 2014)

obermd said:


> You'd be surprised how many people don't think to check the coolant level. Since the levels are fine I would suspect the electronic thermostat has failed. This would lead me to guess you have an LS as they have had some problematic thermostats. This should be covered under the power train warranty.


Oh okay ill look more into that. I have a 2013 LTZ, I saw on some similar threads that they had this problem with other 2013's. Thanks you the input.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Definitely get it into a dealership.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Coolant at correct level? Check

Analogue gauge reading normal? Check

DIS says overheat still?

Off to dealer for a coolant temp SENSOR (intentionally capitalized so as no to be confused with SENDER)

Sensor feeds info to the ecm and from there to the DIS.....Sender feeds info to the analogue gauge.

Rob


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

.............but analog guage shows.......COLD!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> .............but analog guage shows.......COLD!


I'm going on the assumption (I hate that word) that this DIS warning was at first startup of the day......OP? Clarification please?

Rob


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

That would make sense and point to the sensor as you stated Rob!


----------



## wagnerir (Jan 15, 2015)

I just started having a similar issue. My analogue gauge initally started to sway just to the right of half, cause the message "A/C OFF DUE TO ENGINE OVER TEMP." However, my coolent levels are fine, there don't appear to be any leaks, and the gauge seems to have a mind of its own. This is occurring in the middle of winter with an average temp near freezing. The gauge has twice jumped all the way to the red and shows a message to put the car in idle. However, after shutting the car off and restarting the engine, the temp on the gauge is fine. I would love to just take it in to a local dealer, the issue is that I'm in the military stationed in Italy. I have had no luck as of yet finding a chevy dealer. Can anyone provide any help or suggest an option for fixing this issue myself? I'm decent mechanically.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

This link will point you to any of the Dealers in Italy. I am assuming you speak at least some Italian ( I learned to when I was working there) otherwise you can use Google Translate for this site.

Its a direct link to the needed dealer locator page. I don't know which base you were on to know what part of Italy Specifically so I couldn't narrow it down any better. 

For example if you are on Camp Darby, there is a fairly long list of places in Pisa and Livorno before venturing further out to other locations by Clicking on Toscana. Click on the Region of your base and it will come back with a list of cities and click on the closest city and it provides a list and addresses and phone numbers of every licensed service shop in that town/city.

Concessionarie e Punti Assistenza Chevrolet - Chevrolet Italia


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wagnerir-

I hate suggesting throwing parts at it, but we don't know enough of the story. I suspect if it's an American Cruze that was purchased and shipped, any local GM dealer wouldn't honor a US car warranty. 

The question becomes, which sensor is bad, and where is it. 

A source of parts stateside that would ship international would be Rockauto.com. They have coolant sensors and senders in the catalog. Appear to be around $30.00 USD each. 

I'm sending you a PM with a few other links that you may find helpful, if you really want to try this repair yourself. Getting the parts over there may or may not be difficult, but if they have to come from the states I imagine the car will be out of service for weeks.


----------



## josh2012eco (Oct 6, 2014)

Do these things still have both a sender and sensor?
I would think the ecm or bcm would read one sensor and control the gauge off the same.
All the electronic **** on this car and its still old school. 

I know when my water pump went, as soon as the message popped up, my gauge red lined from normal.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wagnerir said:


> The gauge has twice jumped all the way to the red and shows a message to put the car in idle. However, after shutting the car off and restarting the engine, the temp on the gauge is fine.


So just shutting it off and turning it back on makes it normal? While it may be a sensor, it could also be some kind of electrical glitch. Have you had any other electrical problems? Because the battery ground cable is a known issue.


----------



## wagnerir (Jan 15, 2015)

No other electrical issues. I'll check the battery cable today. This "A/C off due to high engine temp" message has appeared the last 3 days at the exact same point in my route home, about 5 miles into the drive. The temp gauge acts particularly goofy when going around turns or up or down hills. Yesterday, I had just pulled on the highway when the temp jumped from normal to the top in less than a second. The "Engine over temp, put car in idle" alarm popped up, but then 10 seconds later it jumped immediately back down to normal and stayed there the rest of the 15 minute drive home. These symptoms are leading me to think it's a bad temp gauge/faulty sensor/electrical issue, and not the water pump or something more severe. Does this sound about right to you guys?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

wagnerir said:


> No other electrical issues. I'll check the battery cable today. This "A/C off due to high engine temp" message has appeared the last 3 days at the exact same point in my route home, about 5 miles into the drive. The temp gauge acts particularly goofy when going around turns or up or down hills. Yesterday, I had just pulled on the highway when the temp jumped from normal to the top in less than a second. The "Engine over temp, put car in idle" alarm popped up, but then 10 seconds later it jumped immediately back down to normal and stayed there the rest of the 15 minute drive home. These symptoms are leading me to think it's a bad temp gauge/faulty sensor/electrical issue, and not the water pump or something more severe. Does this sound about right to you guys?


Hey there,

We apologize for this, and would be happy to provide any additional assistance to you. Please feel free to send a private message our way and include your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wagnerir said:


> This "A/C off due to high engine temp" message has appeared the last 3 days at the exact same point in my route home, about 5 miles into the drive. The temp gauge acts particularly goofy when going around turns or up or down hills.


That sounds like a coolant/circulation issue to me. I wouldn't rule out other causes, but if it was electrical, I'd expect it to be more random. I'd take a hard look at the coolant level before changing anything.

Or perhaps the thermostat is sticking.


----------

